# 1/2 marathon experiences



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone completed one? I'm signed up for one May 1. Longest run so far is 9 miles. I average an hour + 3 times a week and a long run (1:50 or more). Was it horrible?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

My best time was right at 2 hours. A half marathon is about my limit. Much farther than that and something breaks.

Some tips that helped prevent some pain (all of these learned from painful experience first):


Put band-aids on your nipples. I had heard about chafed nipples and laughed at it before I upped my mileage but it wasn't nearly so funny when I was the one bleeding on my shirt.
I had to put some lubricant on my upper thighs other wise I ended up getting what was essentially terrible diaper rash. I used petroleum jelly.
I brought some Gatorade gummies to munch on and I think that helped some with the cramps.
When I was getting ready for mine, I had worked my mileage up a bit farther (I had a 12 mile run a couple weeks before I did the half). I should mention that it wasn't a race but just a run that I did. From mile 4.5 to 6.5 it was basically up hill which sucked on the way out but I could rest for a big chunk of the way back. By the time I was at the bottom of the hill/mountain I was 2/3 of the way done and basically rested.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

snowbum said:


> Anyone completed one? I'm signed up for one May 1. Longest run so far is 9 miles. I average an hour + 3 times a week and a long run (1:50 or more). Was it horrible?


Yes, several. I worked up from 5k to 5 miles to 15 K before I did my first half marathon. 

The two most important things are to train and build up gradually for your half, then just before, tapper down so your body will be in a recovered state. So train hard, but 2 to 3 weeks prior to your race taper down you exercises, cut your long runs, add more stretching. Far too many people injury themselves and miss the half they have trained for for months because the get overuse injuries right before the event.

The next most important thing is to have a race plan. Most half marathons have certain "mile markers" You should contact race officials and find out what markers will be on the course. Based on past runs and your usual pace, you should have some pre-calculated "cut times." I use to have a laminated card wrapped around one wrist that had times/distances at a couple of paces. That allowed me to know if I was pushing too hard or if I should kick up the pace. Another important thing for me was to run with a belly band/pack that contained some glushots and electrolite drink. Yes almost all races have stations where you can get water/electrolites of even some have glushots, but you never know when you might need a shot.

Yes the first half I ran I had blood stains on my jersey. Bandaids are very important. Also go to a bike shop and buy some "butt butter" for your thighs. Don't wear anything new that you have not warn many, many times before on long runs. This especially goes for shoes and socks. 

Finally, go out and have fun. Take a camera with you. Take a few selfies at the beginning and end of the race and anytime you are in a beautiful flat spot with spectacular views. Listen to your body and if things get bad, slow down or walk a little bit until you are ready. I remember one half, where I got leg cramps within 2 miles of the finish line. I stopped, found a light standard and stretched the hell out of my leg until the cramps stopped. I then crank a lot of electrolites, walked, the started to jog, then finally toward the finished started to run. 

Good luck and enjoy yourself. May this be the first of many.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

One other tip, if you’re running it with someone fast, don’t try blasting out of the gates with them. I second bringing electrolytes. On any long run I wear a 2L Camelback so I have lots of water and throw electrolyte jelly beans in there.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Around here, we used to have a couple of runners groups that had training programs in the months leading up to the mini.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

I've done 5ks and 10ks in the past and was hoping to try a half in the fall. There's a lot of great books out there if you're a reader; I just read "Older, Faster, Stronger" by Margaret Webb and really enjoyed it.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

It's all in the training. I've not run that far in a long time as I'm in my mid-50's now, but I always ran when I was younger.

I ran track and cross country in high school and I kept running in college and as an adult.

I've run several marathons and a few half-marathons.

I'd never run anywhere that far and then in my mid-30's, in 2004, I decided I was going to run a marathon in the late spring of 2005.

I knew I'd have to train and I had a bit over 9 months to prepare. I bought really good new running shoes. I began eating and drinking plenty of fluids.

I didn't just run in my training either. I ran on treadmills, indoors at my gym, outdoors at my gym, in my subdivision, I lifted weights, light to tone, not build. I rode stationary bikes at the gym, I swam, I played tennis etc.

I slowly ramped up my miles and again slowly was the operative word. I ran the same amount of miles each time I ran during a week. I didn't increase until the next week.

I ran some 5K's early on and then some 10K's. My then 5 year old daughter joined me in the 5K so I ran slowly as I wasn't going to leave her on her own of course.

I mostly ran indoors in the winter as our gym had an indoor track in addition to using treadmills.

I also used other machines as I've said. We had a Nordic Track at home and I used that a lot that winter too.

I ran a half-marathon about two months before my marathon and it went well. I'd been training for about 7 months by that point and I'd run 9, 10 and 11 miles at a time many times before running the half-marathon so that wasn't bad thanks to the miles I'd been putting in beforehand.

Again, I'd never run more than say 3 miles at one time in my life before this. Cross country in high school isn't all that long of a run honestly. 

Even with getting really good shoes, after I finished the marathon, I had shin splints and they were painful, but not as bad as it could have been.

Just slowly build your base over a long time and it will be good. Eat well, drink fluids, get proper rest and buy good running shoes.

I'm far from a professional of course, not even close. I didn't want to run tons of miles. I kept the miles I ran each week to around 50 miles. I didn't start with that many of course, I meant after I built up my base.

I finished my first marathon in 3 hours and 29 minutes and it was nice in that my then husband had our 3 children there and he took them to many different places along the route so they could cheer me on and that helped me tremendously.

They were at the finish line too of course.

The most I ran leading up the marathon was 20 miles, at one time I mean. I never ran 26 miles while on a training run is my point.

I only ran 20 miles one time too. My highest regular amounts were like 18 miles each time every other day a few weeks out from my marathon, then I cut back my miles a lot in the 10 days leading up to the marathon. I ran, but not that far. I didn't run the day before the marathon either of course. I only ran 3 miles two days before the marathon.

Sadly, I've not really run since my daughter graduated high school and that was several years back as she's out of college now.

She ran throughout school and I ran with her many times, but not since then, sadly.


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

Go run a marathon, or half-marathon. Heck, even a 5K is awesome!! I am certain that, in the end, you’ll feel proud and accomplished, and you won’t regret it!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, same, I've run a bunch of marathons and halves. (They are very different). Make sure your shoes are right for your gait. Use some source of sugar during the race, like gels or gummies. Have fun.


----------

